# Frank Beshai to run for Worc Mayor(Mayoral Candidate Vows to use Sheriffs as Police)



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thursday, July 12, 2007 *Beshai takes step into mayor's race*

4 others are, to him, the 'status quo'

*By Richard Nangle TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

*







 

Mr. Beshai

*WORCESTER- *The mayoral race has expanded to five. Frank Beshai, a two-time candidate for sheriff who has also run for a legislative seat, is calling for the Worcester County Sheriff's Department to assist police in their crime prevention efforts. 

Mr. Beshai took out nomination papers yesterday. He will face Mayor Konstantina B. Lukes, District 5 City Councilor Frederick C. Rushton and Councilors-at-Large Michael C. Perotto and Dennis L. Irish.

"By the next election cycle we'll still be in the same spot if just the people who are running were to be elected," Mr. Beshai said.

At a time when budget cuts are preventing local police departments from fighting crime as effectively as they could, Massachusetts should follow the lead of other states that fund county sheriff's departments in a law enforcement capacity, he said.

Sheriff Department employees could help the police with investigations and gang surveillance and *even issue traffic tickets*, he said. 

Mr. Beshai said he had not talked with Sheriff Guy W. Glodis about his plan.

"But it's a no-brainer," he said. "I know I can talk to Guy and I know I could get him to listen to me. I know all the state legislators by first name. I know them well and we can go and fight and get this done." 

Mr. Beshai had some choice words about the present crop of candidates.

"There's too much opposition to Konnie," he said of Ms. Lukes. "It's what Konnie says and what Konnie wants. There's no negotiating. She's a friend, but the council will always fight with her."

He said Mr. Irish's position on the board of directors at St. Vincent Hospital strikes him as a conflict of interest.

"Mike Perotto is Mike Perotto. He's been in Worcester all his life and has the Worcester mentality - he thinks everything's OK and that we're heading in the right direction," he said.

Speaking of Mr. Rushton, he said, "Rick's a good guy, smart guy, but there's too much politics there still. I don't think he has the business savvy to be the type of leader that we need to bring Worcester to the next step. I think it would be status quo again."

"None of them are Tim Murray," he said of the former mayor who was elected lieutenant governor last year. "They all want to be like Tim Murray, but the drive and the entrepreneurship isn't there."

With scant funding in 1998, Mr. Beshai amassed more than 70,000 votes against then-Sheriff John M. "Mike" Flynn in 1998. He finished last in a three-way general election in 2004 after Mr. Glodis defeated Mr. Flynn in the Democratic primary. He ran for state representative and lost in 2000. He has run for office as both a Republican and independent.

As a candidate for sheriff, Mr. Beshai called for major changes at the Worcester County Jail and House of Correction in West Boylston. He said jail programs were ineffective and touted his work with youthful offenders as skills he could employ to reduce the jail's 50 percent recidivism rate.

Mr. Beshai has worked for 17 years in Straight Ahead Ministries in Hubbardston and helped establish the Worcester-based New England Dream Center, which serves young people who have been released from juvenile lockups, along with foster children and homeless families. He also works as a consultant with poorly performing companies and start-up firms.

Contact Richard Nangle by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Frank Beshai to run for Worc Mayor*

oh boy.. talk about steping on toes


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Frank Beshai to run for Worc Mayor*

PBC FL Cop, you need to rename this thread so it gets more views. It should read "*Mayoral Candidate Vows to use Sheriffs as Police*".

Ambitious yes, but very stupid to announce those intentions. It's a very polarizing statement in Worcester County. I'm no fan of Connie Lukes, but this guy is out in left field. Using other states' sheriff departments as a model to supplement police departments here is asinine.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It just demonstrates that this clown has no understanding of how state and local government are organized here as opposed to other states.

How about this, Mayor Wannabe? Guess what? The county sheriff is funded by the state, not the county (like they are in other states)! The state has no money to fund anything more than they are funding now. Where is the additional money for more deputies going to come from? I know, the state can apply the Worcester "cherry sheets" to new hires for the WCSD! 
Worcester, Springfield and Boston are sewers because the lemmings keep voting in Marxists...er, Democrats (same thing, really). Wasn't it Einstein who said that repeating the same thing over and over and expecting a different result was the definition of insanity? It's apparent that there are no "Einsteins" amongst the local democrats, or the lemmings who vote for them.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Worcester, Springfield and Boston are sewers because the lemmings keep voting in Marxists...er, Democrats (same thing, really).


OUCH!!! Hey man, I live and work in Worm-town. Albeit, I don't live in the 'hood, but my votes keep getting cancelled out by moonbats. When I was in the 4-1-3, I saw how Springfield, Holyoke, and now Chicopee went down the toilet, but I believe Worcester can be saved. But this freak has a better chance of seeing Elvis than getting my vote.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

He won't have a shortage of sign holders. He'll be able to tap into a large veteran force of hacks who are currently salivating and shining their leather gear...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Maybe the deputy dogs can handle our BS calls like the old police aides did long ago... Course they'd have to have amber overheads and only carry oc.. Nah fvck it, stay the hell outta my city....

Without Equal I admire your spirit but this city is fvcked, will not unfvck itself and is only getting worse....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What a boob...while the Deputies are giggling and polishing their badges, he can expect the police unions to unite and go gorilla on his ass..not a very wise move.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> What a boob...while the Deputies are giggling and polishing their badges, he can expect the police unions to unite and go gorilla on his ass..not a very wise move.


Gorilla is a good term but I prefer Union Vultures who do not begin to circle until it's too late for the victim who never sees it coming.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Why don't we just dissolve the sheriff departments in MA and we won't have anymore problems from these fools.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Why don't we just dissolve the sheriff departments in MA and we won't have anymore problems from these fools.


Because MassCops wouldn't be interesting any more and I'd have to go back to watching re-runs of Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Why don't we just dissolve the sheriff departments in MA and we won't have anymore problems from these fools.


I suggested that here a long time ago....dissolve the county sheriffs and absorb their functions into the state DOC.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Maybe the deputy dogs can handle our BS calls like the old police aides did long ago... Course they'd have to have amber overheads and only carry oc.. Nah fvck it, stay the hell outta my city....
> 
> Without Equal I admire your spirit but this city is fvcked, will not unfvck itself and is only getting worse....


I gave it a shot deuce. I tried to be a voice in the city, but my "elected" representatives can't run their own finances, never mind the money that I give them. I like living in the C-6 patrol area. Home barracks is a home run on this job. But I'm moving a few towns away to get little SinePari out of this shit.

My neighbor works for DYS and his wife is a public school teacher. I'd say they're a good reference point regarding the state of public schools and youthful offenders. I don't need to taste shit if I can smell it. I'm outta here.


----------

